# Tác hại khi nằm nệm lò xo kém chất lượng



## Chin Chin (10/4/19)

*Nệm lò xo với đặc tính đặc trưng về độ đàn hồi, bật nhún và nâng đỡ cơ thể tối ưu nhất. Chính vì thế mà khi bạn mua nhầm chiếc nệm lò xo kém chất lượng sẽ khiến cơ thể cảm thấy đau nhức và không thoải mái khi ngủ.*
​Một chiếc nệm lò xo tốt được cấu thành bởi các nguyên liệu cao cấp, đảm bảo về kỹ thuật sản xuất qua nhiều công đoạn. Dù là nệm lò xo túi hay nệm lò xo liên kết thì cũng bao gồm các thành phần chính như sau:

*1. Khung lò xo:*
Là thành phần cấu tạo cơ bản của một chiếc nệm *t*ạo sự đàn hồi, độ nhún nệm và khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể mang lại độ bền vững khi sử dụng.

*2. Lớp đệm lót:*
Tùy theo từng dòng nệm lò xo mà sẽ có lớp đệm được làm từ chất liệu mousse, cao su nhân tạo hoặc cao cấp hơn là cao su thiên nhiên. Tùy theo tiêu chuẩn cao hay thấp nhưng chiếc đệm lót này vẫn phải đảm bảo được sự êm ái và không bị cấn vào lò xo khi sử dụng.

*3. Áo bọc nệm:*
- Không hoàn toàn giống nhau, lớp vải bọc bên ngoài của các chiếc nệm lò xo được sản xuất theo từng nhu cầu cũng như phân khúc nệm giữa các nhà sản xuất. Đây là thành phần của chiếc nệm tiếp xúc trực tiếp với cơ thể khi sử dụng nên được chăm chút và lụa chọn khá tỉ mỉ.

- Chiếc áo nệm không những thể hiện tính thẩm mỹ mà còn được nghiên cứu ứng dụng các tính năng làm mát, thấm hút mồ hôi tối ưu khi sử dụng đem đến cho người nằm sự thoáng mát , dễ chịu tối đa.




_Cấu tạo khung lò xo của nệm_​
*Thành phần của chiếc nệm lò xo kém chất lượng:*
Với những chiếc nệm lò xo rẻ tiền, kém chất lượng thì chỉ được sản xuất ở mức đơn giản nhất có thể nhằm tiết kiệm chi phí. Với mắt thường chỉ nhìn bên ngoài và không có kinh nghiệm lựa chọn thì bạn không phân biệt được đâu là chiếc nệm không đạt chuẩn quy định.

Thông thường nệm lò xo có chiều cao từ 20cm trở lên, khi giá tiền quá rẻ thì chắc chắn thành phần cấu tạo của lò xo sẽ bị giảm bớt :

- Ở phần khung lò xo: Được làm từ các nguyên liệu thép rẻ tiền, mỏng và mật độ con lò xo thấp được xếp thưa nhằm giảm bớt chi phí sản xuất. Ở các con lò xo được kéo cao hơn bình thường để giảm bớt nguồn nguyên liệu mousse lót bên trên. Khung lò xo hoàn toàn không được gia cố trợ lực chắc chắn nen khá yếu ớt. Sau một thời gian sử dụng dễ bung.

- Chất liệu đệm lót: Nhằm tiết kiệm chi phí nhất có thể, người ta sẽ chọn một lớp mút tỷ trọng thấp.

- Áo bọc nệm: Vải may chỉ là chất liệu vải thông thường, mật độ cái sợi vải thấp không được kiểm định chất lượng rõ ràng vầ lớp chần tương đối mỏng.




_Nệm lò xo TATANA đạt chuẩn chất lượng, kiểm định rõ ràng_​*Tác hại khi sử dụng nệm lò xo kém chất lượng:*
Với cấu trúc đơn giản và sơ sài như thế thì chắc chắc sau một năm sử dụng chiếc nệm sẽ nhanh chóng xuống cấp trầm trọng:

- Nệm nằm thấy đau lưng, không êm ái như lúc mới mua. Khi ngủ dậy trên chiếc nệm kém chất lượng người bạn sẽ thấy khá mệt mỏi và đau nhức do các con lò xo đâm vào người.

- Những tấm lót rẻ tiền không đem đến sự thoải mái khi nằm và theo thời gian chúng sẽ bị xẹp lún. Đây là cơ hội cho các con lò xo chạm vào cơ thể bạn, gây khó chịu, đau nhức. Đồng thời khả năng nâng đỡ cho cột sống cũng không được đánh giá cao.

- Khung lò xo dễ suy yếu, bị sàn lắc tạo ra âm thanh kêu cót két khi di chuyển hoặc trở mình. Điều này khiến cả bạn và người ngủ cùng giường khó lòng ngon giấc.

- Sau thời gian ngắn sử dụng sẽ có hiện tượng hư hỏng: xẹp lún ở các con lò xo, khung lò xo bị nghiêng vẹo. Với vải nệm kém chất lượng dễ bị rách và phai màu. Còn đệm lót thì khoogn chắc chắc tạo thành chỗ cao chỗ thấp hoặc bỡ ra.




_Nệm lò xo được bao bọc bởi lớp áo vải 4D SPACER độc đáo_​
*Tóm lại:* Thay vì tiết kiệm chi phí để lựa chọn những chiếc nệm rẻ tiền không rõ nguồn gốc, xứ xứ thì bạn hãy đầu tư hẵn cho giấc ngủ những sản phẩm tốt nhất để tránh phải hối tiếc về sau.

- Bỏ ra một số tiền lớn hơn một chút (8-10 triệu) để sở hữu 1 chiếc nệm với tuổi thọ trong khoảng 10 nằm thì nhiều người lại sẵn sàng bỏ ra 3-4 triệu mua một chiếc nệm lò xo giá rẻ nhưng chỉ sử dụng được 1-2 năm. Tính ra chi phí tốn hơn nhiều lần mà rất mất công vận chuyển, thay nệm mới và xử lý chiếc nệm lò xo giá rẻ cũ, bị hỏng.

- Điều tồi tệ là chiếc nệm lò xo giá rẻ, kém chất lượng sẽ gây ra những hậu quả nghiêm trọng cho sức khỏe của người dùng. Những biểu hiện thường gặp như: nằm đệm lò xo bị đau lưng, cong vẹo cột sống, thoát vị đĩa đệm, rất khó ngủ hoặc không thể ngủ được do khung nệm sàn lắc, sụp lún lò xo gây cong võng sống lưng.

_Thông qua những thông tin trên Thegioinem.com mong rằng sẽ giúp ích được cho người tiêu dùng có được sự lựa chọn chính xác nhất khi mua nệm lò xo nhằm đem đến giấc ngủ ngon cũng như đảm bảo tính an toàn cho sức khỏe và tiết kiệm chi phí nhất có thể._

*Thegioinem.com*​


----------

